# new calf



## wynedot55 (May 9, 2009)

bro checked the cows yesterday evening.an found shelton with a new red bull calf.so she didnt have 3 heifers in a row.her CI  is 401 days.an she is just 4yr 2 mo.ill have some bulls to sale in nov to jan.


----------



## Thewife (May 9, 2009)

It says "done" at the bottom of the screen?
Shouldn't it say "downloading from" some place that would have a PICTURE?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

you 2 are gonna fall over dead if i ever take an post some new pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

Try us and see.


----------



## Thewife (May 10, 2009)

We are farm girls, we're tough!
Give us your best shot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Give us your best shot!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

thewife you would just want all my cows an calves if i posted pics  as well as my bulls.


----------



## Thewife (May 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife you would just want all my cows an calves if i posted pics  as well as my bulls.


Well, I always get what I want, so you might as well post the pictures so Hubby and the boy are sure to pick up the right ones!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

if an when i post new pics your hubby an boy will both run backwards


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if an when i post new pics your hubby an boy will both run backwards


Yea, but they would be running backwards to me, not getting what I want!
Which do you think would scare them the most!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 11, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

i think if you found beefmasters close they would freakout.


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

My boys say "bring it on!"
(that does not mean they will let me have any Beefmasters)

They also say, please post some picutures so she will shut up!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

but pics arnt as good as having the real thing in your pasture


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but pics arnt as good as having the real thing in your pasture


Would you just take the camera out tomorrow and take some pics already. Geez, what does she have to do to get you to take some pics? Poor lady has it bad, can't you tell?


----------

